# Dubia are eating the styrofoam!



## OxDionysus (Feb 23, 2010)

they eat the egg crates and now this lol

I been putting their food in Styrofoam cups but they eat it!


----------



## Matt K (Feb 23, 2010)

Most roaches will chew apart most things/materials.  They are decomposers, its what they do.


----------



## rvtjonny (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah, and people worry about giving them water jelly


----------



## OxDionysus (Feb 23, 2010)

my lats don't do this!


----------



## ShawnH (Feb 28, 2010)

Sounds like a better way to get rid of that stuff then letting it take up space forever in a land fill to me.


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Feb 28, 2010)

ShawnH said:


> Sounds like a better way to get rid of that stuff then letting it take up space forever in a land fill to me.


o weird true!


----------



## bugmankeith (Mar 3, 2010)

Try feeding more protein ie dog/cat kibble and try moist white bread.


----------



## gvfarns (Mar 4, 2010)

OxDionysus said:


> my lats don't do this!


Interesting because mine did.  I used to keep the food an water in styrofoam cups but after a while I realized the roaches were slowly eating the cups.  I used to recommend styrofoam since they can climb on it real easily and it's cheap and easily replaceable.

Not any more.  Styrofoam can't be good for roaches.


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 4, 2010)

That's weird, interesting too:?  Styrofoam actually breaks down faster than we are taught to think if it has exposure to UV rays ..the sun.  So do milk jugs and plastic bags, the buried stuff might as well be fossils though.


----------



## matthias (Mar 4, 2010)

if your roaches are eating the egg crates you are not feeding them enough.
They will chew on them a little, but if they keep chewing holes all over them feed them more and give them more crates. 

Is it possible the roaches are not actually eating the styro just dissolving/releasing the gases in them? If so it is moderately toxic and you probably should not put styro in there at all.


----------



## ShawnH (Mar 4, 2010)

matthias said:


> if your roaches are eating the egg crates you are not feeding them enough.
> They will chew on them a little, but if they keep chewing holes all over them feed them more and give them more crates.
> 
> *Is it possible the roaches are not actually eating the styro just dissolving/releasing the gases in them? If so it is moderately toxic and you probably should not put styro in there at all.*


*
*
That is possible but I am not sure how they would do that.


----------



## Travis K (Mar 5, 2010)

styrofoam will absorb the particles of the food you feed them and will attract them to eat it, I would use terracotta or something.  I don't even drink out of styrofoam, I don't think it is healthy.


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Mar 5, 2010)

Travis K said:


> styrofoam will absorb the particles of the food you feed them and will attract them to eat it, I would use terracotta or something.  I don't even drink out of styrofoam, I don't think it is healthy.


Its sells by the pound, and the beautiful thing about it is its light as a feather!

but yeah styrofoam is realllly unnatural.


----------



## koolkid98 (Mar 5, 2010)

I can't handle the noise styrofoam makes it just makes me get goose bumbs everywhere.


----------



## robd (Mar 6, 2010)

Oooh me neither. I can't stand that noise.


----------

